
The Desktop Linux Paradox - abhishekpathak
http://itmanagement.earthweb.com/osrc/article.php/3933341/The-Desktop-Linux-Paradox.htm
======
larrik
TL;DR - Ubuntu doesn't work exactly right on his particular laptop, but
Windows does. Also, Macs work correctly on their hardware, but he doesn't
actually use Macs.

This guy is completely wrong, and not just because he keeps using "desktop"
where he really means "laptop."

The fact that Mac OS X runs well on hardware built by Apple, and the fact that
Windows runs "well" on machines built specifically for Windows (which his
laptop certainly is), doesn't make Linux a hopeless cause. Ubuntu on homebrew
desktops is amazing, and I'm never going back.

